# Wikipedia has weird font -  help!



## Kitty89

Okay, this is probably an easy fix. I got my laptop about 3 weeks ago, and whenever I go on the website Wikipedia, there is this very weird font. It's really small and has some hearts in it. And a very few select sites will have it as well. I think it must be a computer setting. 

It's very annoying, because the font is very small and almost impossible to read. Can anyone please help??!!


----------



## alexyu

What is your browser?


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I think that this works in any browser: press and hold CTRL and rotate the mouse wheel until the text is readable.
Else, get Firefox 3.x (latest version) if you don't already have it.


----------



## cohen

chibicitiberiu said:


> I think that this works in any browser: press and hold CTRL and rotate the mouse wheel until the text is readable.



That doesn't change the font, chnages the size of it, not the font.


----------



## alexyu

chibicitiberiu said:


> I think that this works in any browser: press and hold CTRL and rotate the mouse wheel until the text is readable.
> Else, get Firefox 3.x (latest version) if you don't already have it.





cohen said:


> That doesn't change the font, chnages the size of it, not the font.


In fact, it zooms in the page.


----------



## Kitty89

alexyu said:


> What is your browser?




I'm using Internet Explorere. On Firefox it is normal. So it must be an IE thing that was set default on my laptop .  But it's annoying lol.


----------



## Punk

Right click>Encoding, make sure you are on UNICODE (UTF-8).

Tell me if that fixes the problem 

(I'm not sure this is the problem )


----------



## chibicitiberiu

You said that it is really small and unreadable, so I told you how to zoom in.


----------



## Kitty89

Punk said:


> Right click>Encoding, make sure you are on UNICODE (UTF-8).
> 
> Tell me if that fixes the problem
> 
> (I'm not sure this is the problem )



Actually, I tried that before. And it is on (UTF-8) Thanks though 



chibicitiberiu said:


> You said that it is really small and unreadable, so I told you how to zoom in.



Oh yeah, I appreciate you telling me how to zoom in on the page. However, I would also like a more permanent change, like that darn font! Thanks though


----------



## Kitty89

Okay, I have fixed the problem. The font was Fiolix Girls, and I had it installed on my computer. So what I did was I uninstalled it from my computer, restarted it, and now wikipedia has perfect font. I don't know why that font would show up in Wikipedia and various other sites, but It's fixed now. Thanks for all the suggestions guys!!


----------



## cohen

Kitty89 said:


> Okay, I have fixed the problem. The font was Fiolix Girls, and I had it installed on my computer. So what I did was I uninstalled it from my computer, restarted it, and now wikipedia has perfect font. I don't know why that font would show up in Wikipedia and various other sites, but It's fixed now. Thanks for all the suggestions guys!!



probably IE picked it up and used it as the default font.

At least it is fixed now.


----------



## Diabolik62

*Wikipedia has wierd font Fix*

Simple.. go to tools/internet options/Accessibilty and check ignore font styles specified on web pages. DONE enjoy!!


----------

